# Schedule B question



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

When you give the banks names do you have to give the address of the banks?

Thanks in advance.

Bernie


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Not on Schedule B. If you like, give the town and country. I normally write in something like:

Bank A Smalltown, USA
Bank B Kleinstadt, Germany
Bank C Petitville, France

If they decide they want more information, they'll ask.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks.

Bernie


----------

